# 3DS forum symbol?



## Osaka (Jan 23, 2011)

how come it seems like the only forum symbol to be a logo is the 3DS where all the other systems use a tiny little version of the system? O: I wana tiny 3DS!


----------



## Orc (Jan 23, 2011)

It will be confusing since a tiny DS and 3DS will look a like.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2011)

Why does it matter?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 23, 2011)

i believe the symbol was made before the 3DS was shown off.


----------



## Costello (Jan 23, 2011)

hi Osaka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if anyone make a 16*16 transparent icon for the 3DS i'll use it.
that  symbol we're using now was designed a long time ago when the 3DS was just a rumor, but i think its a nice logo


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 23, 2011)

Orc said:
			
		

> It will be confusing since a tiny DS and 3DS will look a like.


Top half color of the 3DS is always black, while the bottom half can be blue (or red).  That will make it much easier to distinguish.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No matter what color you do it though, it's always going to look like a DS.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big deal, it looks different from the normal DS icon.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but here


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 23, 2011)

Personally, I like the current symbol for the 3DS, it looks good, oh and fudgenuts, the current one looks better


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> if anyone make a 16*16 transparent icon for the 3DS i'll use it.
> that  symbol we're using now was designed a long time ago when the 3DS was just a rumor, but i think its a nice logo


Is this good enough?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2011)

It should stay as it is.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Stay as is, itll be too confusing to t ell the diff between DS and 3DS


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Stay as is, itll be too confusing to t ell the diff between DS and 3DS


I can tell the difference.
The bottom of it is blue.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So can I but when you look over the site in a flash like some people do, me for example, it can get confusing


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose.
I still think it should be changed from the original mockup, though.
---
BTW, I can't see any forum icons.
All I see is this, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm hard to decide - I like the original '3DS' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is a good attempt, although admittingly could be confused with the 'standard' icon

IMHO I think the 3DS icon should have at least a '3D' look about it - Here's my attempt


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 23, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Here's my attempt



That one is good.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 23, 2011)

ah I think soulsnatchers and cannonfodders are both good! and hi costello!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 23, 2011)

This:






Edit: made from this:


Spoiler


----------



## Osaka (Jan 23, 2011)

how come it seems like the only forum symbol to be a logo is the 3DS where all the other systems use a tiny little version of the system? O: I wana tiny 3DS!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 23, 2011)

An alternative is to change the DS icon to the "two rectangles on top of each other" official logo.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is another attempt:






Edit: Because it is at an angle I had to lop the corners off to keep it square and at a decent size. I could try again and just hack off the lower left corner.

Edit 2: Fixed,  Kind of... tansparency is not quite right





Edit 3: Transparency should be fixed with this one.


----------



## Deleted-246289 (Jan 23, 2011)

we also want a 





, it would be a good idea


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2011)

MJaoune said:
			
		

> we also want a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did work on one a while back; I made one, though it was a bit bigger in terms of scale to get the detail in. Maybe at some stage I'll have another try.




It's bigger when compared to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I suppose with more information out now it could still afford some fine tuning. If size wasn't an issue however, I quite like the detail that I managed to squeeze in.
I like the look of CannonFoddr's, and the official two screen icon for DS discussions might be a good idea too.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It's bigger when compared to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed








Edit: used Proto's icon above to make 3DS icon:


----------



## Snailface (Jan 23, 2011)

I think this is perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's simple, looks good, and is easily distinguishable from the DS icon.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 23, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I think this is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems out of place with the other icons though.
I think we should use the one from Mantis or Cannonfodr.
And I want yay3ds too.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 23, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly?


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 23, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes rly. But that's just me.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I think this is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without offense, but it's a punch in the eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's too dark for the forum's skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mantis' and CannonFodder's ones are nice, though.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 23, 2011)

6 Examles inside


Spoiler






























Edit: added two more.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 23, 2011)

I vote for CannonFodder's Icon.




BTW, if Costello uses it, use the one here, the one I got from the original one is 17x16
edit


----------



## Snailface (Jan 23, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still like my design ... but yeah, it clashes with the rest of the site. I suppose I'm too biased toward pixel art -- I need to contain myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll swallow my pride and vote for mantis, then.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 23, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I think this is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>>Perfect
>>Was probably made in MS paint in 2 minutes

Yeah... that's beautiful son. Let me put that on the fridge here...

I'm voting Soul Snatcher or ProtoKun's.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 23, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged. I still think it's a good idea to put "3DS" on the screens, anybody agree?

It might work in capable hands.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. . . and it looks like this in action:


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 24, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. My first attempt was quite embarrassing and I was called out on it.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 24, 2011)

I like it how it is


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MWAHAHA!
2nd attempt is pretty good actually.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 23, 2011)

how come it seems like the only forum symbol to be a logo is the 3DS where all the other systems use a tiny little version of the system? O: I wana tiny 3DS!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this one.  Visual quality is excellent, and it looks 3D (as it should).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We may need a poll for this soon.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 24, 2011)

Also, holy cow it's Osaka!


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really good now.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2011)

Well looking at the current crop of submissions I'm actually like the look of these (in order of preference - & Yeah I know Mines there as well)


Spoiler




















The top one has a slight lead as it seems to 'match' in with the existing DS icon style
The middle one (mine) doesn't look as pixelated as the one on the bottom (but can't understand WHY it turned out 17x16 pixels - I did rescale it 16x16....weird)


----------



## redact (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely this one. it looks nice, and fits well with other icons


----------



## Fudge (Jan 24, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is great, but mine is the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In all seriousness, this one looks awesome. Best one yet.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote for this one.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 24, 2011)

Poll?


----------



## Varia (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does look nice, but it just doesn't fit. 
Look at all the rest of the icons - they are all cartoon-ish, while this one 
is basically a minimized real 3DS.

This one is my favorite: 





Looks great in here, too (though a little bit stretched): 


Spoiler












**EDIT: 
Higher quality pic: 


Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like what was done from mine, though if possible it'd be better if it were changed to make the grey pixels slightly less messy.

I'm experimenting a little now; I'll see how it goes.







Here's one try, using the Aqua Blue colouring.

I'd prefer the darker blue I used originally, but going my official release colours, at the moment it's either this or black (maybe red or other colours at some point).

I don't know if the blue looks quite right, and I tried darkening the buttons a little so they could actually be seen.


----------



## Luigi39000vr (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my attempt.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 24, 2011)

I vote for snailface's second one


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 24, 2011)

Always wondered why it wasn't simply this:






EDIT: But I vote snailface's _*NEW*_ one


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like CannonFoddr's symbol.
It's easily distinguishable from the DS icon. Protokun7's symbol also looks nice. It would fit right in with the other icons.




^ My 3DS icon with the others.


----------



## famousginni (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface for the win! Your icon symbol for the 3DS is in style with the rest of the symbols compared to the previous one we had.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 24, 2011)

I like ProtoKun's.  Original images are much cooler and nicer than just shrunken images.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my current attempt in use:






I'm still thinking that the buttons could possibly benefit from being lighter, maybe with a blue hint in as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 25, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If is has to be change then this :yay3DS:!


----------



## Luigi39000vr (Jan 25, 2011)

This will probably just fall on deaf ears, but I haven't seen a red one yet.

The icon:





Preview:


----------



## Osaka (Jan 23, 2011)

how come it seems like the only forum symbol to be a logo is the 3DS where all the other systems use a tiny little version of the system? O: I wana tiny 3DS!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 25, 2011)

Luigi39000vr said:
			
		

> This will probably just fall on deaf ears, but I haven't seen a red one yet.
> 
> The icon:
> 
> ...


well it won't launch red soo............


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 25, 2011)

As it stands I've been sticking to Aqua Blue because it's a launch colour. For the moment it's either that or black, though other colours would look good.

And Snailface, your attempt is alright, though it's mostly just a shrunken photo of a 3DS.


----------



## bigpaws (Jan 25, 2011)

i vote fore snailfaces


----------



## Devin (Jan 25, 2011)

I vote for Luigi39000vr's icon. IMO it doesn't matter what color it is. As long as people can tell it's a 3DS icon.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 25, 2011)

snailface has the best imo


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 25, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely this.


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 25, 2011)

*There. I made a poll.*
http://pollsb.com/polls/p2177628-icon_best
Start voting and we'll see which one is really the best.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2011)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> *There. I made a poll.*
> http://pollsb.com/polls/p2177628-icon_best
> Start voting and we'll see which one is really the best.


Hang on that's a bit biased isn't it ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You haven't included ALL the OTHER submissions or even the existing icon


----------



## Varia (Jan 25, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Here's my current attempt in use:



Wow. This definetly looks MUCH better. 
I choose for this one. 
And as I said before, Snailface's is nice and all, but it just doesn't fit the cartoon-ish theme with all the other icons (WII, DS, PSP, etc...), since it's a real 3DS model.


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 25, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only let me do 5 choices so I picked the five that seemed to get the most attention in this thread. Also, I didn't put the existing icon because the reason we have this thread is because we want to change it to something else, isn't it?


----------



## Waflix (Jan 25, 2011)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he existing one should still be there. Maybe we want to change it, but maybe it will turn out being the best.
And don't pick the most interesting, just pick them all. I think there are enough viewers, not posting members and guests who also have an opinion.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2011)

If you want to make a poll, you might as well do it in this topic.

Though I doubt it's gonna get changed atm.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2011)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> It only let me do 5 choices so I picked the five that seemed to get the most attention in this thread. Also, I didn't put the existing icon because the reason we have this thread is because we want to change it to something else, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Jan 26, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I regained my sanity and created a better submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like it!

If it was a lil bit more light-coloured (to fit with the others icons), it'd be perfect.


----------

